# Betta fish questions!



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Please answer my questions about my concerns: 

Is Gorilla glue or hot glue from a hot glue gun safe for aquariums or do i have to spray something that will make the glue safe for fish? 

Can i divide a medium kritter keeper and leave a 1.5 gallon space for each betta with a heater (will try to get one in a few weeks or so)? 

Are large pebbles small enough for plants to grow in? 

Is there anything i can improve in besides getting a heater?


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

It would be OK (I say this hesitantly) to have each fish have 1.5 gallons. But in reality it would require a lot of cleaning. Many people on this forum who keep their fish in small tanks like 1.5 gallons or bowls also have live plants in to deal with waste. I think your fish would be happier in a 3 gallon by himself.


----------



## BettaNubRandyLove (Apr 8, 2013)

Also, I cant tell if those are plastic or silk plants there. But if your using fake plants, get silk. Alright... I'll stop rambling now.


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

I would highly recommend not dividing the kritter keeper. While 1.5 gallons is technically enough space per fish, it's not ideal conditions. I have a betta in a 1.5 tank right now as a temporary home and even with a filter the amount of cleaning required is difficult. You would have to take both fish out of the tank completely and scrub it once a week on top of 50% water changes at least 2 days a week. That's stressful for you and the fish. But a 3 gallon setup for 1 fish is a bit easier to upkeep. If you get a sponge filter you can cycle the tank so you won't have to clean it as often. (But you should still be doing 25-50% water changes at least twice a week for now since it's not cycled.) Here's what I recommend to make this the best habitat possible...

-small sponge filter
-heater
-some more plants/ hiding places (I don't have any advice on live plants, unfortunately, all my efforts with live plants have failed miserably.) 
-substrate (sand, gravel, or pebbles)


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Correction*



BettaNubRandyLove said:


> Also, I cant tell if those are plastic or silk plants there. But if your using fake plants, get silk. Alright... I'll stop rambling now.


They are silk plants from petsmart


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I would use a few moss balls to assist in filtering. I would make my self a diy mini filter with high biological capacity. You guys mean by how much cleaning?


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Please answer if gorilla glue or hot glue gun glue or both are safe for fish tanks?


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

From what I've heard, hot glue and superglue are safe as long as you let them cure completely. (I would say 24 hrs to be on the safe side, and rinse whatever you're using it on before putting it in the tank.) I don't know about gorilla glue. 

Moss balls do basically nothing for filtering. In order to depend on plants for filtration you need special, fast growing plants. I don't know what's best because like I said, all my attempts with plants turned bad and actually caused crazy ammonia spikes in my 5 gallon tank. This included moss balls.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well, i should use anacharis plants.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I want to stock: 
1 mystery snail
2-3 ghost shrimp 
1-2 african dwarf frog


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Anacharis*

Can i put anacharis, anubis and java fern with moss ball?


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Stocking List*



Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> I want to stock:
> 1 mystery snail
> 2-3 ghost shrimp
> 1-2 african dwarf frog


With a betta or two (with a divider that you can't see through)


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

when hot glue gets wet, it separates from whatever it is bonding 
I used some on a decorations and the next day all the rocks had fallen off. 
Your bettas would probably get through and attack each other


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Calarify*



fishyface323 said:


> when hot glue gets wet, it separates from whatever it is bonding
> I used some on a decorations and the next day all the rocks had fallen off.
> Your bettas would probably get through and attack each other


I mean as in a home made divider for a future betta that he cant see through with the lid on.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Are these heaters good for bettas: (Please visit all sites)

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/heater...rium-heater-zid36-5175605/cat-36-catid-300016 

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/heater...-catid-300016?var_id=36-20874&_t=pfm=category


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

How do i remove the slime that are in the corners of the tank?


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

How do i add another poll for whenever I should use 2 small kritter keepers for each betta(1 in each kritter keeper with live plants, decor, 1 snail, a few shrimp, and 1 dwarf frog; is cleaned every week with a cleaning cloth, sponge for aquarium only, and aquarium scraper). Answer asap!!


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

I recommend getting another kritter keeper. They're not too pricey on amazon! but if you do, I DEFINITELY think you should double up on them and make a small area in the middle as a barrier. That's what I have, in a ten gallon tank, and tonight one of my boys got through three times! It's never happened before so I have him in a mini tank while I figure out where he's getting through. If it weren't for the barrier space, my other fish would be a goner! The one that got through is an aggressive little fishy


----------



## fishyface323 (Jan 25, 2014)

And as for the hot glue issue, I would just use aquarium sealant


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I would NOT put any other living creature in a 1.5gallon divided critter keeper with the bettas. It's already the smallest tank a betta can happily live in (with lots of maintenance). Putting any other living being in that tank would cause either high levels of ammonia, or stress the betta out for not having enough room for himself.
"A few shrimp" may not put out a lot of ammonia, but they would take up room in the already small tank and likely cause the betta to be stressed out or act out in aggression. The snail and/or frogs would put out way too much ammonia in the small tank and would likely end up harming all inhabitants. 

Even if you kept a tank for each betta, I personally would not put anything else alive in that tank. If it looks empty, just fill it up with silk plants and some decoration. That's what I've done with my 3 gallon tanks and my bettas love having the whole 3 gallons to themselves.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

My betta flares at me. What does this mean?


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Can I just use a divider for the tank with 1 mystery snail and 1 african dwarf frog for each side? Without a filter? Or with a battery powered sponge filter or not


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

Is that stock with or without a betta? Regardless I would say minimum tank size of 10 gallons.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

IMO a betta should have 1.5 gallons bare minimum with a heater.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Please answer what does it mean if my betta flares at me


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Clarifiaction 2*



jackfaz said:


> Is that stock with or without a betta? Regardless I would say minimum tank size of 10 gallons.


This is WITH. And i change the water every 4 days.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Some bettas flare at anything and everything. Some get easily excited or feel threatened easily.

With your size of tank, NO TANKMATES. SOME 5 gallons can be shared with a few ghost shrimp due to their small bioload, but I would NOT put an african dwarf frog in with a betta unless you had a tank 10 gallons or larger. ADF need at LEAST 3 gallons on their own, per frog. They need room to swim and have their own territory. They can be territorial. Plus bettas often steal food from the frogs, causing the frog to starve.

If you REALLY want tank mates that badly, get a bigger tank. I'm talking 10 gallons or bigger. Even changing the water every 4 days, you still would have a large bio load and your betta would not be happy with tank mates. And the tank mates you are wanting would not be happy in that size of a tank.

Just put some more silk plants and decorations in your bettas tank and let him have it to himself. I wouldn't even divide it. Let the betta have the whole tank to himself.


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll answer your questions in bold.



> Is Gorilla glue or hot glue from a hot glue gun safe for aquariums or do i have to spray something that will make the glue safe for fish?
> *Gorilla glue is aquarium safe. It needs to cure for 48hrs after you apply it.*
> 
> Can i divide a medium kritter keeper and leave a 1.5 gallon space for each betta with a heater (will try to get one in a few weeks or so)?
> ...





> I would use a few moss balls to assist in filtering. I would make my self a diy mini filter with high biological capacity.
> *As someone already said, moss balls do not filter. You can have a diy filter but most people on here recommend the Azoo Palm Mignon Filter for small tanks, which is only $8.00.
> 
> *You guys mean by how much cleaning?
> *With 2 bettas in a 3gal kritter keeper you will need to do at least a 100% water change once a week and a 50% water change in the middle of the week.*





> I want to stock:
> 1 mystery snail
> 2-3 ghost shrimp
> 1-2 african dwarf frog
> *No. You only have room for the 2 betta. Any other animals will increase the bioload and be too much.*





> Can i put anacharis, anubis and java fern with moss ball?
> *Yes. These are all low maintenance plants that don't need to be planted.*





> Are these heaters good for bettas: (Please visit all sites)
> *No. They do not have enough power to heat a 3gal. You should buy a 25watt adjustable. Any heater you buy should be adjustable.*





> How do i remove the slime that are in the corners of the tank?
> *You do a 100% water change and rinse out the tank with hot water.*





> How do i add another poll for whenever I should use 2 small kritter keepers for each betta(1 in each kritter keeper with live plants, decor, 1 snail, a few shrimp, and 1 dwarf frog; is cleaned every week with a cleaning cloth, sponge for aquarium only, and aquarium scraper). Answer asap!!
> *I hope you aren't asking us to answer faster because you are setting this up soon. You need to do a lot more research. Kritter keepers come in many sizes, I don't know which one you are talking about. Bettas need a minimum of 2.5gal. I would not buy any other animals until you know more about fishkeeping. For a small tank this cleaning schedule sounds ok, although you do not need to clean everything like that. You just need to make sure all the poop and debris in the tank are gone and that you change the correct amount of water.*


Did you read the stickies in this forum about basic betta care? Read all the stickies in each section of this forum. A sticky is a thread that has been marked to permanently stay at the top of the forum section. I recommend doing a lot more research on what you want to do and google a lot of your questions. Also many of us have school and jobs so we cannot "answer asap," just when we have the time. I'm glad you are taking the time to ask questions before you buy your fish. There is some great info on this site and with everyones' help you should be able to keep some wonderfully happy and healthy fish! Good luck!


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes i just did. Thanks.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

He built a bubble nest. Thanks to AudaxVistor, I can start to make new imrpovements. Answer on the fourm. the more info, the better.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Correction 2*



AudaxViator said:


> I'll answer your questions in bold.
> 
> Did you read the stickies in this forum about basic betta care? Read all the stickies in each section of this forum. A sticky is a thread that has been marked to permanently stay at the top of the forum section. I recommend doing a lot more research on what you want to do and google a lot of your questions. Also many of us have school and jobs so we cannot "answer asap," just when we have the time. I'm glad you are taking the time to ask questions before you buy your fish. There is some great info on this site and with everyones' help you should be able to keep some wonderfully happy and healthy fish! Good luck!


I mean as in the medium and small sizes: the large kritter keepers just crack when i put water in.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am not telling you to answer faster. Just obtain it.


----------



## Scubakrat (Feb 25, 2014)

Honestly, for something that small, I *wouldn't* add any tankmates.
If you want an easy plant, try purchasing "betta bulbs" from your LFS. Mine grew very quickly and are pretty low maintenance. Other than that, I just use fake silk plants from petco. They offer a variety of color variations on a decorative note and bettas love to use them as beds as well!
While gorilla glue may or may not be safe to use, I'd still use *aquarium sealant*, just to be safe. I've seen it at walmart, petco and petsmart as well as my LFS.
Lastly, if you're really wanting to divide a tank between two bettas, I *wouldn't* use a critter keeper. In my opinion, I wouldn't divide a tank at all, it just doesn't look right to me (I'm picky!), but some people get away with it and can dress it up rather nicely with a few plants to help separate/conceal the dividers. *BUT*, I would only consider (again, talking from my personal preferences here) dividing a tank that's 10 gallons or larger. Anything smaller would leave too little room for hides and plants without overcrowding. My sister has a 5gal and is -just- able to balance out plants, hides and free-swiming space for her girl. You also have to consider the amount of space your heater and filter will take up.

Again, I'm sure you can get away with the setup you have for a single betta, but I'm just giving my opinions. My betta boy was in a 1.5 gallon tank when I got him and it didn't take too long until he got bored and lethargic. But that's just him. He's a little diva, haha... :roll:


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

My heater would be a preset one or an adjustable one that is 8 dollars from amazon.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

check out aqadvisor.com

It sounds like you're trying to put waaaaay too many animals in one 3g tank.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

No, just 2 bettas and 1 mystery snail


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

Did you plug your info into aqadvisor.com? It will agree with everyone on here that one betta should be alone in a 3 gallon.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes, with the info. I should just do 1 betta and one snail in the aquarium with lots of silk/live plants. Change the water every 3-7 days.


----------



## Wiggyl (Feb 13, 2014)

I would opt for a nerite if I were you, mystery snails can get quite big. Definitely dividing the tank to fit two bettas would make the conditions very difficult for them.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I decided to hold against having two bettas divided in a medium kritter keeper for now. I have decided to redecorate the tank in order to acclimate 1-2 snails and a betta. Maybe a ghost shrimp or two. He flares at me today before I went to bed. Tommorow I will get a few more kritter keepers for my bettas and a mini to keep them in while I clean it out. I will get more decor and live/silk plants along with a tank divider i case aggression comes on.


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> I decided to hold against having two bettas divided in a medium kritter keeper for now. I have decided to redecorate the tank in order to acclimate 1-2 snails and a betta. Maybe a ghost shrimp or two. He flares at me today before I went to bed. Tommorow I will get a few more kritter keepers for my bettas and a mini to keep them in while I clean it out. I will get more decor and live/silk plants along with a tank divider i case aggression comes on.


Sounds like a great plan  Oh nerites need a lot of algae to be healthy so you might wanna start up a little algae farm for him. Basically place a couple rocks in a sealed clear container of water and put it by the window. After a couple weeks algae will start to grow on them. Then just put in a rock every week so he can have some yummy algae. Not sure about what ghost shrimp need though, mine just eat detritus at the bottom of my planted tank. Make sure to take a picture of your pretty new tank, I'm excited to see it come together!


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

The smallest mystery snail and a few ghost shrimp will be added to the tank with the betta. He is slightly above normal when it comes with aggression. Check the photos. Today i have to go to swim practice. I have no idea if he will not take me to petsmart and staples(staples for my national park project). So keep posting more suggestions.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Mines jumped out of the tank. It fins looked bad. HELP!!! ASAP!! EMERGENCY!!


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

The bettas fins are black on the base. I saw it when it jumped out.


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

Black on the fins could be normal coloring or it could be fin rot. That can happen when you don't change the water frequently enough or if they are stressed. Read the fin rot section on this thread http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73332


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

My betta is slightly above average when it comes to aggression. How long does it take him to establish new territory? How high can a untrained betta jump(determines water line)? Will a mystery snail do if i redecorate the tank enterily?


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

Doesn't your kritter keeper have a top? I thought they all came with one. Actually yes yours has a top, I saw it in the picture you posted. Keep the water line as high as you can and stick the lid on.

Some bettas are more aggressive than others, it's just their personality. He might always be that aggressive. Google "mystery snail care" to find out more about them. I haven't had one yet but I don't think a 3gal will have enough algae for it to survive. I don't know how you're redecorating, could you give some details on what you were thinking of doing?


----------



## MyBettaJack (Sep 21, 2013)

I didn't read through all your answers but did anyone suggest the plastic mesh with the sliders if you decide to separate the keeper anyway? It's one you can slide in and out, no glue needed, and it's not permanent. I saw a bunch of videos about it on youtube. You might want to check it out for further reference. If someone already suggested this just ignore me! 

~by the way, I voted no.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I mean i supplement the snails diet with algae waters and lettuce. I would use the rocks pictured so that I can attach my soon to be bought java fern and Anubis. Moss balls will be added. A sinking betta cave will create new territories. Is there any size comparison life size for pebbles? Pebbles will be my substrate in others. How high can a betta jump in inches?


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

This thread makes me sad..:-(


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

keepsmiling said:


> This thread makes me sad..:-(


*Big sigh* Well...at least she is asking questions though...right? Everyone has to start somewhere. It's better than where I started, with a betta in a vase. :|

Plakattyphoon1234, Here is a link to your question about bettas jumping. As far as pebbles, the smaller the better because with larger (1/2" to 1") pebbles as a substrate, uneaten food will get stuck in between and foul the water. You can get a cheap pack of natural aquarium gravel at petco, which is basically really small pebbles.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Statement*



keepsmiling said:


> This thread makes me sad..:-(


I am not dividing the tank. I pefer to make him have his space to himself and share it with a mystery snail.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Would this filter work for bettas? 
http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/fi...088?var_id=36-20868&SelectionCacheKey=10+Gal|


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I tried searching on google, but the results are not as good.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

New and final stocking list: 
Betta
1 mystery snail

Any suggestions?


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is my plan for the aquarium: 
Add a spoinge filter with a battery powered areator and airline tubing. 
Add a Hagen Marina betta heater. 
Add live plants and more decor. 
And finally add a mystery snail and some netries.


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

I would say in a 3 gallon, just the betta and 1 nerite. The sponge filter and heater sound good. Mystery snails grow to be quite large and they produce a lot of waste. Nerites are a little smaller so they don't produce as much waste. I still say just the betta in the 3 gallon would be better but if you insist on having a tankmate, keep it to 1 nerite snail.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Alright, the netrie snails at petsmart are the size of my pinky finger nail. I am afraid that my betta will try to eat them. Other stocking lists


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you want to divide a tank (or critter keeper?), you'll have to clean a lot more often. You may have issues with trying to evenly distribute heat, which a filter would help with - but in a small space, a filter may end up stressing out both the fish.

I'm not even sure of the dimensions of the critter keeper, but looking at my 2.5 gallon tank... I *could* see both having space, but I can also imagine the amount of ammonia build up :lol: I don't feel like doing a crap-ton (literally) of cleans!!

I have had some Bettas nom on little pond snails. Then spit them out... And the silly snail would STILL be alive. Don't say no to nerites too quick! From the sounds of it, they are a lot bigger than what can fit in his mouth.

BUT... Always depends on how aggressive he is. I have had snails murdered (APPLE snails...) by some, others gone missing, and some Bettas were strictly alone due to their fierce attitudes. Others had zero issues with fish, frogs, or snails.


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

I've heard of more people having their bettas hurt mystery snails than nerite snails because nerites are almost com


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sena Hansler said:


> If you want to divide a tank (or critter keeper?), you'll have to clean a lot more often. You may have issues with trying to evenly distribute heat, which a filter would help with - but in a small space, a filter may end up stressing out both the fish.
> 
> I'm not even sure of the dimensions of the critter keeper, but looking at my 2.5 gallon tank... I *could* see both having space, but I can also imagine the amount of ammonia build up :lol: I don't feel like doing a crap-ton (literally) of cleans!!
> 
> ...


I wont divide this tank. I add a mystery snail to finish it off.


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

jackfaz said:


> I've heard of more people having their bettas hurt mystery snails than nerite snails because nerites are almost com


Not sure why this comment got cut off.

I was trying to say, I've heard more stories of people having their mystery snails attacked/ killed than nerites, even though the nerites are smaller. This is because nerites' bodies are almost completely covered by their shell, while mystery snails are out of the shell more. Sometimes bettas will bite mystery snails' antennas off.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Are crickets safe for bettas to eat if they are pinhead to small


----------



## Pocketmew (Mar 25, 2014)

I would not get your bettas crickets, especially ones at petstores. If you want to give him a live snack opt for bloodworms or brine shrimp. You can get frozen brine shrimp at chain stores that are really easy to break up, thaw very quickly, and are easy to feed and your fish will go bonkers for them. 

Be sure to get a nice quality pellet food for your betta. That has all the nutrition they need.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I would feed him: 
Freeze dried brine shrimp
FD bloodworms 
high quality pellet food 
harvester ants 
fruit flies
silverfish
guppy fry 
pinhead to small crickets 
fish flakes 
chiclid pellets 
Fd krill 
fd medly 
fd tubiex worms. 

And can i use hot glue gun on the 4 grills before the lid so I can cut, glue the edges, then make a flap with a locking mechnaism..


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Make sure you know where you are getting the insects and other live food. If you are raising them yourself you need to get them high quality food. What your food eats, your betta eats. Food should have high nutritional value.

I just use New Life Spectrum betta food with occasional other treats. Freeze dried blood worms are an okay treat but don't have much nutritional value and too many can cause constipation. Good things in small doses.

Not a fan of flakes in general. They're messy and the nutrients disperse quickly in the water.

I don't know about the glue or anything but aquarium grade sealant is basically glue and safe.


----------



## Fishster (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm sorry if this isn't appropriate but I feel like this thread is crazy. One person said it makes them sad, +1 to that. The OP really needed to real a ton of info before ever getting a Betta. Living animals, even commoditized ones like Bettas, are not to broadly trial and error with.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Fishster said:


> I'm sorry if this isn't appropriate but I feel like this thread is crazy. One person said it makes them sad, +1 to that. The OP really needed to real a ton of info before ever getting a Betta. Living animals, even commoditized ones like Bettas, are not to broadly trial and error with.


Read through the thread then. The OP is seeking info BEFORE dividing and has decided against it. At least the OP is attempting to learn.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

What does op mean. Yes i researched bettas a few weeks and considered it for years


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> What does op mean. Yes i researched bettas a few weeks and considered it for years


Original poster.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

There is a mark: How can i remove it?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> There is a mark: How can i remove it?


I can't quite tell from the picture. Is it like, a mark from a suction cup?


----------



## Fishster (Apr 22, 2014)

Kithy said:


> Read through the thread then. The OP is seeking info BEFORE dividing and has decided against it. At least the OP is attempting to learn.


I did read the whole.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Yes it is. Now is there a way to remove it.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I've never had any luck removing them :X


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

How to remove that circle


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I had the same problem a few years ago from a betta hammock  It was really cute, but the suction cup was pretty annoying to attach and detach. But yeah, leave it on too long and you get that mark that you are seeing right now. Mine never went away, unfortunately. It's not a big deal though, and won't hurt your fish. You can probably just ignore it


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Oh, i plan to get him a heater and a mystery snail with live plants and a few ghost shrimp.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

In a 3 gallon? I'd leave out the snail then. Snails produce a lot of waste which means a lot more water changes. Heater is a definite necessity.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Kithy - A medium critter keeper holds about 2 gallons. (Not accounting for loss of volume due to gravel, decorations, etc.) 

Here is a thread showing the capacity of various critter keepers: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=88555. The thread doesn't list Petsmart's brand, but I have their Large critter keepers, and they hold just over 3 gallons.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

The OP said when dividing that it would give 1.5g each so I assumed a 3g keeper.

Either way, definitely too small for anything but the betta more than likely.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Id use netrie snails, but my mom thinks they dont look good.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

You don't really need to add any snails or anything. A lot of people get them to get rid of algae but you can minimize algae by reducing the amount of light your tank gets during the day.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I would during the summer relocate my tank to a book shelf maybe so i can have a heater and MAYBE a filter in it (A compact filter). Of course with a flowerpot as a cave and with live plants and a snail or a few shrimp.


----------



## Fishster (Apr 22, 2014)

Your tank really isn't large enough to hold the amount of animals you aspire to.


----------



## Pocketmew (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't understand why you want all those animals in one tiny kritter keeper...Get one betta, some plants, and deco. 

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockIm...200909300017:,1:201002031346:,1:200909300079:

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockIm...gUS&UL=inch&F=1:200909300017:,1:200909300079:

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockIm...gUS&UL=inch&F=1:200909300017:,1:201002031346:


No matter what combination you do YOUR TANK IS OVERSTOCKED. Get a larger tank, or risk all of them dieing. The male betta would kill the shrimp with lack of space. The male betta would potentially kill any snails you get as well. The only way you can house him with other animals is if he has enough room. When the bioload is too high it means that you will have frequent ammonia spikes and a myriad of other issues/maintenance.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Pocketmew said:


> I don't understand why you want all those animals in one tiny kritter keeper...Get one betta, some plants, and deco.
> 
> http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockIm...200909300017:,1:201002031346:,1:200909300079:
> 
> ...


+1

If you wanted to put your tank on a shelf you need to be sure it can support the full weight of the tank.


----------



## AudaxViator (Feb 5, 2014)

Honestly, I think you should get your mom to read about basic betta fish care and let her help you with your tank. You sound like you have a lot of questions that an adult could research and answer. If you can get your mother to help you with this she will be able to answer your questions. From what I have read in this thread, you need a parent to be semi-responsible for your tank. Also do not feed your pet fish bugs from your yard. Feed him fish food. And you seriously need a heater.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I plan to get a 5 gallon keeper. Larger, and with a heater and with a sponge filter. A mystery snail then.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Previously, you wrote:


Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> I mean as in the medium and small sizes: the large kritter keepers just crack when i put water in.


Now, you've said:


Plakattyphoon1234 said:


> I plan to get a 5 gallon keeper. Larger, and with a heater and with a sponge filter. A mystery snail then.


A large critter keeper holds about 3 gallons of water. An extra-large holds about 5 gallons. 

But you've said that you only wanted a medium or small size, since the large (3 gal) cracks. So I don't understand why you have now decided that a 5 gal Extra-Large would be better for you. Why have you changed your mind?

(How did you crack the 3 gal one? Did you bump it into something?)


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I mean one used for fish


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Well i might put a 10-15 gallon fish tank with my betta's tank both that have filters, heaters, and live plants. 

Shelfs : 

http://www.staples.com/Staples-Hayden-Laminate-Bookcases/product_SS1100781#id='dropdown_591243' 

http://www.staples.com/Ore-International-3-Tier-Metal-Book-Shelf-
Black/product_302049 

http://www.staples.com/Sauder-Premier-Composite-Wood-Bookcases/product_SS1062640#id='dropdown_16273'


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

ANd also that one: 
http://www.staples.com/Ore-Internat...able-Bookshelf-With-Door-Beige/product_302528


----------



## Pocketmew (Mar 25, 2014)

If you got a 10-15gal you can use a divider with it to give both of them 5g. If they each have 5g you can put shrimp and/or snails in. If you divide be sure to have some type of cover next to the divider so that they cannot see each other. 

You can do a DIY divider with mesh for very cheap.
http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/diy-dividers.html

I'd recommend this option so that you don't have to take up all of your shelf space. Just remember that 10-15g is heavy due to the volume of water. Be sure to keep your receipt from the shelf you get just in case it falls through~. Good luck.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I got a lucky bamboo plant from IKEA? Will it be safe for my betta if i keep the leaves above water


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Perfectly safe if the leaves are above water


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't divide, that is already kind of a cramped space for him! If you want him to be a happy fish you would at least let him have the biggest house you can  don't split a critter crawler. You'll just cramp his personality and may get stressed a lot easier.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I wont, i will get him a diy empty and well washed medicine bottle filter with high capacity media and a heater(Use a battery powered aerator) with live plants


----------



## Cerulean (Jun 2, 2012)

This makes me sad too. I agree with all the others. No matter what you want to do you want to many animals in too small a space. Snails are really dirty and add huge biology and alot of bettas, mine included don't tolerate them and kill them, as well as eating the shrimp. If you want shrimp and a snail and a fish (single) you should have atleast a 5 gallon maybe bigger, with good sponge filter or even full mechanical filter, plants and you will still be doing atleast 2 water changes a week. I tried both (separately) a snail and a shrimp in my filtered, heated 2.5 mini betta bow tank and the shrimp was eaten into 4 sections by morning and the snail lasted about a week before he killed him, but in that size tank I had to do a water change every other day just to keep up. Too much work. They usually prefer a good size tank with a heater, filter and a bunch of hiding places and plants to swim around and rest on. They also usually prefer to be bachelor's. Try and get used to that or you will be sentencing all your critters to a not nice short life and alot of work for yourself.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll try to get used to that. I am trying to find out how to interact with my betta more often. I hold blood worms above the water.


----------



## Cerulean (Jun 2, 2012)

Usually once they get used to you and they are comfortable in there surroundings, with hiding aces and resting places and such, they will want to. Every time I come into the room or come close to my boys tanks they swim up to greet me. They wiggle and flare and and show off quite grandly, and I love it. They have quite unique personalities once you get to know them and are so much fun to interact with. 
I think you are making a wise decision. If you work at making a really comfortable and healthy home for him he will repay you with his great personality. Just wait and let him show you who he he is. Sometimes they are shy, sometimes they are brave and boastful. He will show you and hopefully you will have him for a good long life. I have had my one boy for almost 4 years and he is such a character. Whereas the other was a nut. Always getting into mishief and acting silly. 
Good luck.


----------



## Fishster (Apr 22, 2014)

AudaxViator said:


> Honestly, I think you should get your mom to read about basic betta fish care and let her help you with your tank. You sound like you have a lot of questions that an adult could research and answer. If you can get your mother to help you with this she will be able to answer your questions. From what I have read in this thread, you need a parent to be semi-responsible for your tank. Also do not feed your pet fish bugs from your yard. Feed him fish food. And you seriously need a heater.


AudaxViator has a good point. If you have a parent or older sibling who could assist you and probably be partly responsible for it. It seems you have a lot of questions that really need that sort of assistance.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

My betta flares at me does everything.


----------



## Cerulean (Jun 2, 2012)

Good that means he likes you. Mine were so funny, I always wanted them to flare when others were here but they would only do it for me. Silly boys are always so crazy for me though.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Great, now i should buy him plants and a heater soon.


----------



## Cerulean (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes, a heater for sure, one that will keep it around 78f.make sure you get a thermometer and watch carefully. A little cave or log, and some silk plants because they are soft and betta friendly. Maybe one with some wide leaves to lay on. A tiny layer of aquarium gravel will also help the look and make the plants stay in place. You don't want it so crowded he can't swim but you won't some places to hide and rest and swim around Then you wi.ll have one happy betta. Make sure you read the info under betta care and water changes in the front of the site and you are a great betta owner. If he is in anything goes 3 gallons or under you should be doing a 25% water change twice a week and close to a 100% once a week, if you have no filter. Make sure to check the water is a close as possible to the water in the tank before adding it. Use the thermometer. Add water conditioner. If you are feeling unsure about how to do these things then ask someone you know that can help you out. It is good that you are asking questions and want to be a good betta owner though.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I have silk plants right now


----------



## Cerulean (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know much about live plants except I have Marino Moss balls and they are easy and helpful. For ease you might want to stick with something some like that. You could get a couple, as long as they get some light they should be fine.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

what does it mean when my betta flares at my finger?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Nothing in particular. He could be saying hi or any number of things


----------



## Cerulean (Jun 2, 2012)

I always joke to him while he does it That, he is a big scary fish! Or look how big and beautiful I am, see see!. Lol


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I always put my face up to the tank to say hi back ^_^ It's great even if that's not what they mean by it.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I today added a java fern plant from petsmart. My betta thought it was food


----------

